
Suicide drones are here. Will someone finally listen and try to make a defense? - torgian
I&#x27;ve said this time and time again: Someone is going to make suicide drones and attack people with them.<p>I couldn&#x27;t find anyone willing to put time or money into a method to defend ourselves against them.
Will someone freaking listen to me now? damnation.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.defenseworld.net&#x2F;news&#x2F;24744&#x2F;China_Unveils_New_Armoured_Vehicle_Capable_Of_Launching_12_Suicide_Drones#.XPYGuy17FE4
======
imtringued
Americans have killed thousands of unarmed civilians with their drones so far.
I don't see how a truck equipped with guided missles is more dangerous.
Especially armed americans have a better chance to kill the driver than a
drone pilot who is sitting thousands of miles away from you.

------
perilunar
It's already happened, and people are already well aware of it:

"Venezuela President Maduro survives 'drone assassination attempt'", 5 August
2018

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-45073385](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-45073385)

------
A2017U1
> Will someone finally listen

I count dozens of startups and virtually every big military contractor doing
exactly this for nearly 2 decades now.

Your main complaint here seems to be no one giving you money to try what many
have failed at?

------
anigbrowl
I thought it would come from private or guerrilla orgs first. Swarming
interference seems like the obvious countermeasure but this seems like
something that would iterate rapidly on the battlefield.

------
GaelFG
Are you afraid of them at a personnal civilian level ? I'm maybe naive but I
don't find them more dangerous than a lot of more low tech weapons.

------
shoo
provided you are not concerned about protecting specific people, an effective
countermeasure is to have a large number `n` of people distributed in space,
where `n` is much larger than `d`, where `d` is the number of suicide drones.

similar measures can be used to defend against people driving trucks into
crowds, or so on.

~~~
wurst_case
This is true only if you're talking conventional warfare. What I'm scared of
are lone terrorists who want to use drones.

------
cannedslime
So what will your recommended course of action be? Ban RC toys? Backdoor
everything?

------
Gibbon1
People seem blissfully unaware how bad news autonomous vehicles are.

------
brokenmachine
The future is scary.

